# X Trail 2005 Head unit removal and replacement!



## pjh20 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there this is my first post.

I have searched the forums several times and cannot find out how to remove my head unit. It is the radio cassette with the 6 cd changer down by the gearstick. 

Can anyone help?

Can this unit be replaced with a single din aftermarket stereo or is it a real pain?

Any advice greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi there
Try this Australian X-Trail Forum . I used it to do mine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

longleaf said:


> Hi there
> Try this Australian X-Trail Forum . I used it to do mine.


Can I please ask you not to hot-link to pdf documents and photos from the Australian X-Trail Forum in the future and instead point members to the Technical Section of the forum which contains the DIY Guides (including the one you posted).

Hot linking consumes bandwidth from our server when links like the one you posted get shared on the internet.

*Marc: Can I please ask you to replace the pdf link with the Technical webpage I posted?* done


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread, but I looked in the TECH area and still don't see the DIY for removing the head unit. Could someone point it out to me? I have a 2006 Bona Vista.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nevermind. I found it in under "Audio Install Series II ST".

Terrible, terrible naming convention...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Vista1795 said:


> Nevermind. I found it in under "Audio Install Series II ST".
> 
> Terrible, terrible naming convention...


Thanks for the compliment! 

Instead of whinging about naming conventions be thankful for what is available to you in terms of resources and information that you can't find anywhere else!


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am simply stating that adding the words "radio" or "head unit" to the title would have been more helpful when performing a search.

My apologies.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Noted and changed.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

aussietrail, your instructions were very clear and helped me out greatly. Thank you very much.

I am curious about the storage drawers in your photos though. My center console consists of a factory DDIN (7") stereo, and one open storage bin just above the climate controls. Your center console looks like it has two pull drawer types of storage. Three questions for you;

1) Are they both storage drawers or blank filler panels?
2) If they are storage drawers do the panels just flip up/down or pull out to open?
2) Are both filler panels/drawers the same width, or is one thinner than the other?

The reason I bring it up is because I would like to replace my DDIN stereo with a normal DIN so I would need to buy the storage drawer in your photo if available in Canada. If it is not available I could just buy another open-type thing like I already have, but then my center console would be chalked full of holes.

Lastly, I find it cool that your head unit has the volume knob on the right. It makes sense, but I had never thought of that since I'm in Canada and ours are always on the left.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Vista1795 said:


> 1) Are they both storage drawers or blank filler panels?
> 2) If they are storage drawers do the panels just flip up/down or pull out to open?
> 2) Are both filler panels/drawers the same width, or is one thinner than the other?


They're both storage compartments (not drawers), so when open the flap door, a storage compartment is there which is exactly the same size as the open face type you have.

The reason this particular xtrail came with two storage compartments is because it is the base model that only came with a single DIN CD player and radio. Other models which have the double DIN 6CD stacker only came with one storage compartment with an open face like the one you have.

All of these DIN pockets are interchangeable and if you decide to fit an aftermarket head unit that is single DIN, then you can either have the open face or the one with flap storage compartment under it, they're exactly the same height and width.



> Lastly, I find it cool that your head unit has the volume knob on the right. It makes sense, but I had never thought of that since I'm in Canada and ours are always on the left.


It's on the right because our steering is on the right, so the volume knob has to be closer to the driver


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> It's on the right because our steering is on the right, so the volume knob has to be closer to the driver



Dunno wot it is - maybe something in the air recently. 

Our steering is also on the right, but volume controls are always on the left. Must admit, it would be logical to have them closest to the driver.


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> They're both storage compartments (not drawers), so when open the flap door, a storage compartment is there which is exactly the same size as the open face type you have.


Sweet! I'm going to hit up my local dealer and order at least one in charcoal grey or black. Then I can switch to a single DIN. The DDIN has never appealed to me.

Now if only I could find a local Aerpro dealer. I could hardwire up my new head unit myself, but I'm getting lazier as I get older.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Dunno wot it is - maybe something in the air recently.
> 
> Our steering is also on the right, but volume controls are always on the left. Must admit, it would be logical to have them closest to the driver.


Yeah, but you guys in the UK (or at least some of you) were lucky enough to score steering mounted audio controls, so the position of the volume knob was not of high importance to Nissan UK it seems  That could be one of the reasons all your head units were imported that way and it is a different head unit to the one we have in Australia I believe. None of the T30 xtrails in Australia came with steering audio controls, so they at least managed to position the volume knob closer to us 

The other reason could be that in the UK Nissan assigned the duty of volume control to partners instead of drivers. hahahahaha


----------

